# USCGR Question



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I am thinking about joining the USCG reserves port security this summer. Im 23 years old and have an associates in CJ. I regret not joining the military when i was younger, and right now, I can not commit to active for four years.

Let me try try to word this correctly so it does not come out the wrong way. _*Is there a way for me to serve as a reservist and still get active duty time? *_(and no im not just looking for vet status, and free school, I made the mistake of not joining active out of high school and dont mind being deployed/active 1,2, or whatever times, i just cannot commit to 4 years, hope you all can understand)

any info would be very helpful thanks


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

As soon as your unit is activated and you start reporting for duty every day the clock will start ticking towards your Vet Status. I believe you need 180 days activated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

what i meant to ask also is that is that i am under the impression that CG reserve units are not always activated? i could be poorly mistaken though


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

are USCGR units being activated often?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

A co-worker is set to be deployed to Iraq in April with a CG Port Security Unit out of Boston I believe. I know a lot of CG were going to Gitmo before it was closed. If you are looking to be activated Army Reserve might be the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

lofu said:


> As soon as your unit is activated and you start reporting for duty every day the clock will start ticking towards your Vet Status. I believe you need 180 days activated.


It used to be 90 days or a Purple Heart.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I wasn't positive on the 180 days so I could be wrong. Its happened once or twice to me before.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

One of my co-workers is a USCGR PSS. He's had two 6 month active duty stints in the last four years, if that gives you any idea for frequency.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

You might try your question here:
http://forums.military.com/eve/ubb.x/a/cfrm/f/67919558

Also, it is my understanding that the CG is eliminating the PS rating very soon.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Sarge31 said:


> You might try your question here:
> http://forums.military.com/eve/ubb.x/a/cfrm/f/67919558
> 
> Also, it is my understanding that the CG is eliminating the PS rating very soon.


It would make sense since they're adding a law enforcement rating very soon.


----------

